# AAAAAAAAARGH!!!! Too many polls.



## SableWyvern (Jan 23, 2002)

I'm hoping that eventually the marvellous technologies of the new boards will no longer hold the gimmicky allure and we can all return to some degree of normalcy.

Or, maybe there should be a poll forum. Anyone want to do a poll and see how people feel about that?

But seriously, as I write this about 7 of the top ten threads are polls. The really sad thing is that I've actually started voting on them. What if I can't stop?

Help me!


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 23, 2002)

*Hey!*

Technically, my 'Top 5 Fantasy Films' Poll isnt a poll
as you can give me any 5 films that are in your top 5 

Also its been going on for a few weeks now, carried over from
the old boards 

Why am i justifying my Poll Addiction! 

and i havent seen you post on my Poll! 

C'mon the Tally's are all done by me, out of the kindness
and goodness of my own heart...

and my boredom 


Harlequin


----------



## Darkness (Jan 23, 2002)

Moved to Meta.


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 24, 2002)

A poll forum might be a good idea.  They seem to be multiplying like tribbles.


----------



## hong (Jan 24, 2002)

Give it a few weeks; eventually the novelty should wear off.


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Jan 24, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *Give it a few weeks; eventually the novelty should wear off. *




Very true...and no one is required to post in, or even view them if they don't wish to.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 25, 2002)

I agree that polls are being overused right now. Polls _can_ be used appropriately, though, and I expect that as less and less make polls just because "I wanted to test out polls!" the quality of the polls will continue to get better.


----------

